

Chirp.io beta SDK Now Available for Android, Arduino, and iOS - sandwell
https://developer.chirp.io/sdk/evaluation

======
sandwell
I met one of their directors a few months back at an exhibition in London.
Their app allows you to transmit media as an audible "chirp" so it can be
received on mobile devices.

It looks interesting and certainly has applications in my own industry (face
to face marketing). The Arduino SDK makes it very appealing to those involved
in building physical marketing materials, e.g. click the big red button to get
a link to our website.

The Android app seems well polished and is fun to use, and from what I can
tell the team behind it has a vision that extends far beyond sending snippets
of media (think bitcoin, lead capture, event ticketing etc).

